# 2jz swap



## emerica5571 (Mar 25, 2007)

i see alot of 2jz engine swaps into 240s now but im wondering how much modification is done for it to fit it doesnt slide in easy does it? i was just wodnering what all needs to be done to get it in and around how much it might cost


----------



## ViR2 (Jul 3, 2007)

I cant tell you this exactly but you will need custom driveshaft, engine mounts for sure...
Why dont you want to swap in sr20det?


----------



## 2high2aim (Jul 8, 2007)

He you guys know that there is a DVD that teaches you everything I saw the 2jz swap on an 240 and that is tight as hell man look at this site 2JZ Swap DVD
it teaches you everything and gives you an estimate it is expensive but if you got the cash go for it it nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

here is what you need
2JZ/1JZ SWAP PARTS LIST2JZGTE MOTOR includes shipping & 6 month warrenty $2600Transmission parts to piece together a r154 US Spec transmission from Toyota Supra Turbo 1989 to 19921JZ Bell housing $3751JZ flywheel $275ACT clutch kit 650 FT torque 6 puck (option for our install) $700SHIFTER EXTENSION PLUS CORE $250 + $2002JZ SWAP KIT PLUS CORE $1500 +$2002JZ PLUG N PLAY WIRING $450CLUTCH LINE SS KIT $120FUEL LINE KIT $130A/C KIT (option for our install) $750THROTTLE CABLE BTACKET $45JDM 2JZ 3inch DOWN PIPE ADAPTER $100WATER PUMP $150TIMING BELT $28SERPENTINE BELT $30 UNIVERSAL SPEEDOMETER INTERFACE $79.95UNIVERSAL TACHOMETER INTERFACE $79.99WALBRO FUEL PUMP $100KOYO RADIATOR WITH UPPER INLET MODDED $450SPAL FANS $200FAN CONTROLLER $1002JZ 4IN INTERCOOLER KIT $650PULLEY SET W/P,P/S,ALT $135MISC. PARTS HEATER HOSES, RAD HOSES, CLAMPS $275


HOPE it helps man good luck and if you do it can you posts some pics of the car


----------

